# Lorex LH110 Eco Camera system



## dmcgrew (Dec 15, 2013)

Product: Lorex model# ECO LH110 8 channel

Problem: My lorex cameras are blinking in and out on my VGA monitor. The cameras are still recording, but the recording is showing the blinking in and out. 

However 2 non lorex cameras are working correctly, while plugged into the same dvr.

Note: Everything was working perfectly 2 weeks ago (no known changes were made since). Now only the non-lorex cameras are recording correctly, and showing on the VGA monitor, while the lorex cameras are just flashing between showing images or a blank screen.

Environment: 4 lorex cameras and 2 non lorex cameras, for a total of 6 cameras.

Troubleshooting steps taken:
1. Unplugged and plugged back in the power.
2. Unplugged and plugged back in cameras.
3. Verified all cabling is connected between cameras and dvr.
4. Verified each camera has power by checking the night vision sensor.


Results: The non-lorex cameras continue to work, but all the lorex cameras are blinking on and off on the VGA screen (and recordings).

Since all the lorex cables have one power supply, could this be a power supply issue? The no-lorex cameras are working correctly and they have their own power supply.


----------



## Rodog (Feb 28, 2014)

What's your house voltage? Should be 120-124vac. Try unplugging the lorex cams, and try them one at a time? I have the 8 ch eco2, and I did a firmware update and screwed the whole thing up, no user accounts, so cant get in. Took HD out and just using it as is for now till I get another dvr.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Please don't resurrect old threads. Closed.


----------

